# privacy mantra,cleanup or ccleaner ? which is best please ?



## peterlakey (May 1, 2008)

which of these works best and is trusted to not tinker with my emachine 4250 xp sp2 system please ? have wasted lots of money on commercial stuff which is no good . now want something that actually works for me . many thanks . peter .


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

hi, i myself like CCleaner because it gives you lots of options and you learn more each time you use it.
but saying that you can also delete registry keys, although you can just use the cleaner if you want. 
if you want simple option use privacy mantra and you can also right click on it and it tells you what each does. i would use privacy mantra but your choice at the end.


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Ccleaner is a useful utility. However, I'd caution you against the use of the "Registry" section. It's meant for professionals. Cleaning the registry will have no effect on system speed but may cause serious problems if mistakes are made. Here's a good read about registry cleaners and system tweakers:
http://miekiemoes.blogspot.com/2008/02/registry-cleaners-and-system-tweaking_13.html


----------



## peterlakey (May 1, 2008)

thank you both for your advice . i think privacy mantra is the one-i'll be too tempted to tinker with registry etc if the button is there waiting to be pushed on ccleaner ! kind regards and thanks . peter lakey:wave:


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

I have never used Privacy Mantra, therefore I am not familiar with it and do not have any comments. 
As it's clearly explained in the link I gave above, it would be best to stay away from all registry cleaners. If you're looking for a tool to delete temporary files, tracking cookies, etc., I would suggest ATF Cleaner. 

Download *ATF Cleaner by Atribune* and save it to your Desktop. 
Double click *ATF-Cleaner.exe *to run the program. 
Check the boxes to the left of: 

*Windows Temp 
Current User Temp 
All Users Temp 
Temporary Internet Files 
Prefetch 
Java Cache*
The rest are optional - if you want to remove the lot, check "*Select All*". 

Finally click *Empty Selected*. When you get the "*Done Cleaning*" message, click *OK*. 

If you use the Firefox or Opera browsers, you can use this program as a quick way to tidy those up as well. 

*Firefox :*
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.

*Opera :*
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.

When you have finished, click on the *Exit* button in the Main menu. 

For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu


----------



## lebronjeff (May 1, 2008)

i dont have any problems in CCleaner also in built in registry cleaner...


----------

